# Is it possible to lose 40#s in 5 months?



## Corvs Queen (Jan 14, 2009)

I would be doing cardio and weights 5 days a week. Eating 1200 calories and drink nothing but water. I am 5'9'' and I was at 157 when I got married and a size 8. I would like to go from 192 to 150 or 155. I don't really care about size. I want to feel fit again and I have a family history of diabetes so I think that if I continue to gain weight or stay this heavy that I will have diabetes. I was 178 when I got pregnant with my son and weighed 220 the day before my C-section. I really let myself go but I keep telling myself that if I give my all with no b-s excuses for 5 months then maybe, just maybe I could lose the weight I want and be happy and healthy again. What do you say? I would be following a plan made for me by Personal Trainer Mike Mauney. Mike Mauney, Personal Fitness Trainer


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes, if you have the power to stick to your diet
I used  South beach diet and lost about 15 lbs in 3 weeks for my baby baptism
My sis  she kept it for almost 2 month and went to gym too and lost 30 lbs. most important she kept it off , every time she needed lo revive her diet she went back to south beach
I`m preganant again so my pounds are back and some more 
Just go for it and be strong, it`s just food


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes but not safely. The best way to lose weight and keep it off is to plan on losing a maximum of 1.5 lbs in 1 week.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *romi79_2008* 

 
_I used  South beach diet and lost about 15 lbs in 3 weeks_

 
3 weeks?  I can lose 15 pounds of ugly fat in three seconds... if I cut my head off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seriously though, 40 pounds in 5 months is a little too rapid to be safe.  Go see a nutritionist and get a proper regime and increase your exercise.

I would agree with KristyVictoria about 1.5 pounds a week being the safe maximum rate to lose weight at.

If you lose weight much faster you're likely to pile it back on again quickly as soon as you stop dieting.

Good luck!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm no health guru by any means, but what I've realized is that to become fit, healthy, and happy - It has to become a lifestyle, like second nature, if not first. You may lose the weight, but it will come right on back at any sign of retreat, if you don't make it a lifestyle that is. 

You could probably lose that weight in 5 months, but it wouldn't be the best way to do it. Gradually with long term goals in mind, learning about your body, what sorts of work outs are effective for you etc, it takes time.


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 14, 2009)

what i have come to realise in losing weight is it takes a complete lifestyle change and long term commitment to actually lose weight and be healthy.
You shouldn't aim to lose any more than 1 to 11/2 lbs per week any more than that you are burning essential muscle tissue and therefore damaging your metabolism.
I recommend eating no less than 1400-1500 cals per day (more if you are exercising)and eat real foods not diet crap, and weight training as well as cardio.
Weight loss needs to be seen as long term healthy eating and exercise to have any significant longlasting effects.

I have struggled with my weight for years yoyo dieting constantly and only now i am doing resistance training and eating pure real foods i am losing and not putting it back on easily.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 14, 2009)

I realize that it will take a lifelong commitment to keep this weight off. I just want to get back to how I was before marriage, kids and unemployment. I took what I had back then for granted and I want to turn over a new leaf and get back to being healthy. Thanks for all your answers ladies.


----------



## jdechant (Jan 14, 2009)

I say that its DEFINITELY possible....If you work hard and watch what you eat..of course it is...and they say that 1 to 2 pounds a week is a SAFE way to loose weight...so if you do the math, 2 pounds x 4 weeks in a month = 8 pounds.... 8 pounds x 5 months = 40 pounds!! Now it is ALOT of work..and if you do really well in the first weeks, usually you will loose more in the first month then the other months as your body isn't used to the constant exercising and healthy eating habits..just make sure you listen to your body. If you are going to be exercising everyday, you may want to reconsider your calorie intake a little..you need the extra calories to make up a little for what your body is burning off...but healthy choice calories...Drink LOTS OF WATER...stay away from late night eating and make sure you get enough sleep. If you start plateauing, have 1 high calorie day to confuse your body and to get it to boost your metabolism again. Hope this info helps. I am also 5'9 and went through this exact same situation..I lost my weight with weight watchers and consistancy at the gym and it did pay off. I lost about 70 pounds in 9 months. It definitely gets harder near the end though and weight comes off slower. Make sure you work on building up your muscle with weights as that will make your body burn off calories faster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Thats why guys loose weight faster then girls) Hope all this rambling helps


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank so much jdechant. I know that 2 pounds a week is really good. I am not in this to be a size two. I just want to be healthy again. As of right now I fear that I am on the path to diabetes and that scares me so much. I have used food as comfort during the past 4 years because of the move and all. I love it here but it's way different than home. I know that that is the root of my bad habits and I am working on that too. Thanks for the encouragement and congrats on your weight loss. What an achievement.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 25, 2009)

How's it going, Corv's Queen? 

I'm also freightened of developing diabetes or heart issues... so I'm trying to restrict myself now before I am on a doctor and family enforced restrictive diet and my life depends on it. Good luck! Give us an update =)


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 25, 2009)

You can definitely do it, but not with that eating plan I'd say. I think you could bump up the calories by a few hundred and still lose 2 pounds per week. The more you weigh, the more you need to eat, even for weight loss and the more calories you'll burn doing the same thing.


----------

